# Kids on The Summit!



## Sea To Summit (Jun 3, 2019)

I have three does all due to kid within the next couple of weeks. I was hoping to share some of my anticipation with you all! I will add some pictures of everybody later today in case you'd like to make some guesses on number of kids or actual kidding dates. All three girls are bred to an unregistered nigerian dwarf cross buck. The babies definitely won't be anything special on paper and they're only going to go to pet homes, but I bet they're going to be adorable nonetheless :kid:

Time to meet the girls!

*Doe #1 - Hershey - Day 145 = June 22nd*
























Hershey is an unregistered Nigerian Dwarf and Pygmy cross girl, approximately 4.5 years old and this will be her second kidding. Her first kidding was February 2018 and she had two little bucklings! She may just be a backyard crossbreed but she did awesome on the milk stand after her first kids were weaned. What she lacks in production, she certainly makes up for in good stand manners. Which is surprising... because she's a total bossy butthead any other time!

*Doe #2 - Snickers - Day 145 = June 23rd*
























Snickers is an unregistered Nigerian Dwarf, approximately 4.5 years old and certainly on the smaller side at just around 40lbs. This will be her third kidding. Her first kidding was with her previous owners but she had a single buckling. Her second kidding was with me in February 2018 and she had... surprise! Another single buckling! Will she give us another single buck kid or will she surprise us this year?

*Doe #3 - Rapunzel - Day 145 = June 30th
*























Rapunzel is a 2 year, 4 month old registered Nigerian Dwarf doe who is also on the smaller side. This will be her first freshening ever! Who knows what we might see... 1 kid? 2? Maybe even 3? There are milk stars on both sides of her pedigree, so I look forward to seeing what she might be able to do on the milk stand!

Last year was my first time ever with kidding goats and I was able to tell the exact day Hershey and Snickers were going to kid from their ligaments, discharge and personalities so I'm hoping I'll be able to know which day is THE day again when it comes this time. Both girls kidded without help last year, I was there for Hershey's kidding but missed Snicker's because I thought we had 12+ hours to go so I ran to the store for no more then a half hour and came back to a cleaned up little buckling. Hopefully she doesn't wait until I walk away this year!


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Sea To Summit said:


> I thought we had 12+ hours to go so I ran to the store for no more then a half hour and came back to a cleaned up little buckling. Hopefully she doesn't wait until I walk away this year!


That is so funny, typical doe code lol. Good luck with the upcoming kiddings!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Can't want to see them! Very interested to see the pygmy x nigerian cross girl. I was actually looking all day yesterday for pictures of them and didn't find a whole lot  I am getting a stud for my girls and they say he is purebred Nigerian but he looks like a pygmy Nigerian cross to me. Good luck! Can't wait to see their kids.


----------



## Sea To Summit (Jun 3, 2019)

SandyNubians said:


> Can't want to see them! Very interested to see the pygmy x nigerian cross girl. I was actually looking all day yesterday for pictures of them and didn't find a whole lot  I am getting a stud for my girls and they say he is purebred Nigerian but he looks like a pygmy Nigerian cross to me. Good luck! Can't wait to see their kids.


I'll definitely post pictures of everyone when I get home from work  My Nigerian X Pymgy doe is actually the one in my avatar picture... I think she looks a lot more nigerian than she does pygmy. She's actually the biggest of my three does by far... but that could just be because she's a food hog!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## Sea To Summit (Jun 3, 2019)

I added some less-than-flattering pictures of the girls to my first post. I'll have to try to take some with my actual camera. These didn't look too bad on my phone but they look pretty rough on a computer screen. And don't mind my terrible shave jobs... I promise the girls aren't mangy... I just have a cheap Wahl trimmer and I'm not very good with it (Yes, I totally shaved a little bald patch on Snickers hip... don't even ask how I managed that!)

Time to start taking guesses on kids!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Awwe! They are beautiful! I know about the whole mangy looking goats thing. Some of my poor girls looked like that for a few weeks. Couldn't help but laugh at them. I am not a good goat shaver ops2:

Guesses

Hershey
Twins :kid3::kid3:

Snickers
Twins(maybe trips, but I'll guess twins) :kid2::kid3:

Rapunzel
Single :kid2:


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Once, and only once, I took clippers to my then young son. He looked like moths had eaten out parts of his hair. Good thing it was warm weather, he had to get a real close buzz cut at the barber shop to straighten out the gosh awful mess I made. No telling how a goat I clipped would turn out, pretty bad would be my guess. You did a better shave job than my attempt, and he sat still for me.

Snickers twins :kid3::kid3:
Rapunzel twins :kid2::kid3:
Hershey single :kid2:


----------



## Sea To Summit (Jun 3, 2019)

Woohoo, I like seeing those pink kid guesses! Last year was my first kidding ever and we had some tough luck... a blue-eyed dad and two blue-eyed moms so what did we get? Three brown eyed boys XD Not that I minded a bit, they all made good little wether pets for everyone! At least I can say with confidence that Hershey and Snickers are heterozygous for brown eyes. I'll try to find some baby pictures from last year for you all!


----------



## Sea To Summit (Jun 3, 2019)

Here are last years kiddos!

This is Hershey looking confused with her two boys shortly after they were born. She cleaned them up then had no idea what to do with those two little fuzzballs:









And Snickers with her single boy, at a couple days old:









And here's the three of them, being adorable!
































^That last one was a drama queen^


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Those kids are so cute, cuddly, precious, and adorable. Would want to pick them up, give a hug, and kiss those little heads were they mine. Several times a day. Gosh, they are really sweet looking. The black and white one, my oh my he is so handsome.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Oh my goodness They were too cute! Can't wait to see what these little one's look like!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

About a week to go. Last years' kids are cute, good luck on the seven you will get this year.
Hershey, twins :kid3::kid3:
Snickers, trips :kid2::kid2::kid3:
Rapunzel, twins :kid2::kid3:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They are all going to have twin does!!!! 

:kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3: And thank you for giving me another kidding thread to stalk!!!


----------



## Sea To Summit (Jun 3, 2019)

Dwarf Dad said:


> About a week to go.


Maybe, but I went ahead and prepped our "kidding stall" (it's a shed, since we don't have a real barn yet) just in case. Both Hershey and Snickers kidded on day 140 last year. That could be as soon as this Monday-Tuesday if they pull that off again. I'm sure they'll make me wait this year though, now that I have everything ready well ahead of time 

Thanks for all the guesses everyone, it'll be fun to see who gets the closest!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Getting everything ready ahead of time almost assures you to have long pregnancies.lol The code, you know.


----------



## Sea To Summit (Jun 3, 2019)

Time for a little update! I was checking ligaments just to see where everyone was as of last night. Hershey still has semi-firm (for late pregnancy) ligaments, but Snickers definitely had softer ligaments then she has had the last week. I checked again this morning before work and sure enough, they were -almost- gone. I could still feel them, but the area was soft enough that I could almost wrap my fingers around her spine.

I moved her to my kidding pen this morning just in case. After all she's the one that surprised me last year and we have a flash flood watch today so... just in case! I'll be at work until 6pm EST so I won't be there in person for a while to watch for other signs of progress, but I do have a camera in there so I'll be spying on her from my phone all day. I'm not expecting any kids today, but things might be looking good for tomorrow!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

How exciting(dance)Getting super close now. Down to the last few days and then bouncy little babies will be here!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

C'MON Babies!


----------



## Sea To Summit (Jun 3, 2019)

We might not have too long to wait. The babies have definitely dropped and her sides are sunken in. I didn't see anything on camera most of the day but I swear the entire half hour before I got home, she might have been having mini contractions. She was up and down constantly and when laying down, she would "lurch" and cry every 15 seconds or so. Maybe she was just talking to the goats outside the shed, but I doubt it. She literally never makes any noise. Quietest goat ever. So I almost swear they were contractions.

Now that I'm out here with her, she's vacuuming up her grain and not acting suspicious at all. No noticeable discharge yet. I'm gonna pull up a bucket and make myself comfortable.

And literally as I typed this, she just did one of those big back arch/stretches. Hershey did that a half hour before kidding last year. She's also... chuckling and grunting at me? I think we're close guys!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Come on Snickers, release those hostages for your fan club out here. And Snickers, my girl, those twin does I predicted, see what you can do, okay.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Woohoo! Come on girl! Sounds pretty close(dance)


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Any new babies this morning????


----------



## Sea To Summit (Jun 3, 2019)

Ugh, no. I was out there until 10:00pm with her. She was doing the back stretching movements frequently, at least one every minute. Then she laid down, curled up, and murmured herself to sleep. I decided to go inside and just watch the camera-- I checked every half hour all night and nothing. No more contraction-like movements, no more stretching, and then this morning her ligaments were nice and firm again. She's a sneaky one. I would bet money we'll have kids sometime soonish though. She seemed to be doing all of the 24 hour or less signs. The spacing out, talking to and licking her sides, those arching contractions, the weird jaw movements... just no babies yet! I know ligaments can come and go, but them being firm again makes it seem like we'll have to wait longer. Oh who knows! I'll be watching the camera from work again so I'll provide updates if there are any. Today is day 140, and that's when she kidded last year. Hershey was still unchanged this morning.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Goats are SO mean!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

She's just getting them rearranged and situated. Kind of reminds me of nesting, except the room is the womb. Before long, maybe she will begin scraping and pawing at the bedding to begin nesting the birthing room. She's got 0-10 days to get everything just right and to her liking.
:heehee:


----------



## Sea To Summit (Jun 3, 2019)

Hehe, well I wish she could just tell me how to make it perfect for her. I need my baby fix! The others can take all the time they want, but I neone of them to kid now so I have babies to love on while I wait for the others ^_^

But really, I would love it if they would spread their kiddings out as much as possible. I only have one shed, and it's the only good place I have to give them unsupervised privacy and quiet bonding time with their new little ones. If Snickers decides she want to continue hostage negotiations for a few more days, she's just going to have to accept that she might get stuck rooming with the herd boss for a while!


----------



## Lisa Storksen (May 29, 2019)

OMGosh, they are adorable!! Love me some goat babies!! great pics too, the last one, the butt shot of Rapunzel, looks like she is embarrassed to have her bum photographed. LOL


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

It's late Thursday afternoon..... :waiting: kids yet?


----------



## Sea To Summit (Jun 3, 2019)

Wish I had more exciting news. Hershey a (day 143) and Rapunzel (day 135) are unchanged. Still nothing new out of Snickers (day 142) at all. Snickers did all that showing off on Monday evening... and then she realized just how much attention she was getting and that the shed is a wonderful rainproof place and that she wants to stay in there forever. So she sucked those babies right back in and won't share them with us 

But with all the action on Monday she had to be wiggling them into place. Tuesday morning her ligaments were back and Wednesday morning they were mostly gone again. I can still pinch most of the way around her spine but I can still feel some squishy ligs there so who knows!

We did have a bit of a false alarm this morning. I checked her on camera every hour through the night and sure enough when my work alarm went off in the morning I peeked one final time... is that a baby I see!?! It's a brownish clump... but that looks exactly like a lying down baby! There's the legs and the ears, I think it just moved! So I woke my boyfriend up and we rushed out to see the new baby... and it was a clump of poop. I know the resolution of the camera we're using isn't the best and I was probably groggy but still. I could have SWORN that clump of poop moved on the camera. I'm tempted to rewatch the recording just to prove to everyone that it could convince any baby-craving fool that it looked just like a newborn kid lying there waiting for cuddles


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sea To Summit said:


> Wish I had more exciting news. Hershey a (day 143) and Rapunzel (day 135) are unchanged. Still nothing new out of Snickers (day 142) at all. Snickers did all that showing off on Monday evening... and then she realized just how much attention she was getting and that the shed is a wonderful rainproof place and that she wants to stay in there forever. So she sucked those babies right back in and won't share them with us
> 
> But with all the action on Monday she had to be wiggling them into place. Tuesday morning her ligaments were back and Wednesday morning they were mostly gone again. I can still pinch most of the way around her spine but I can still feel some squishy ligs there so who knows!
> 
> We did have a bit of a false alarm this morning. I checked her on camera every hour through the night and sure enough when my work alarm went off in the morning I peeked one final time... is that a baby I see!?! It's a brownish clump... but that looks exactly like a lying down baby! There's the legs and the ears, I think it just moved! So I woke my boyfriend up and we rushed out to see the new baby... and it was a clump of poop. I know the resolution of the camera we're using isn't the best and I was probably groggy but still. I could have SWORN that clump of poop moved on the camera. I'm tempted to rewatch the recording just to prove to everyone that it could convince any baby-craving fool that it looked just like a newborn kid lying there waiting for cuddles


Yep you were groggy lol...
The wait is brutal! But the rewards.......
Hang in there


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Sea To Summit said:


> and then she realized just how much attention she was getting and that the shed is a wonderful rainproof place and that she wants to stay in there forever. So she sucked those babies right back in and won't share them with us


(rofl) No, no, no! Bad, bad girl snickers! Tell her no more treats until she has her babies! Talk with the other girls right outside her nice cozy spot. Make sure she can here you. "Oh NO, Guess I'll have to move snickers out of that nice warm barn. Obviously she is not pregnant. Who wants to take her spot in there girls?" Goats are very competitive and she will hear you and kick things into gear. She doesn't want them to take her spot! *Plop! *Out they come! I can't tell you how many times I have seen a "baby" on camera, freaked out and went outside only to be disappointed by a poo, chicken, or piece of hay. I swear they do it all on purpose and laugh when you groggily walk back into the house all upset.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## Sea To Summit (Jun 3, 2019)

Another update, Snickers hasn't had ligaments for days. That said she has showed no other signs so I traded her out for Hershey today. When I checked on Heeshey today her ligaments were only slightly softer than yesterday but she has a long trail of mucus hanging from her. So at this point it's looking more like Hershey first. But who knows!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

To large of an audience on here. Snickers trying to hold on to the spotlight while you had it on her. If you want to delay even more, put a live feed camera for all of us to watch.


----------



## Sea To Summit (Jun 3, 2019)

Hershey's time is finally up! We have hooves!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Oh my gosh, it's time!! Happy and easy kidding to the both of you.
:clapping: :birthday1: :storkboy:


----------



## Sea To Summit (Jun 3, 2019)

We have a little buckskin boy! I think he might be an only child though... he'll have to wait for the other girls to have their kids in order to have some playmates. But he's finally here!




  








1561837405599_5790354685_efd5e617




__
Sea To Summit


__
Jun 29, 2019


__
1


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Awww, just look at him. He is a strikingly handsome little buckling. Congratulations. :inlove:


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Too cute! Big congrats!!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Snickers .... Rapunzel .... :waiting:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hurray for your new cutie! I'm a little puzzled why I've been missing this thread. I am "watching" it, but posts aren't showing in my alerts. So I missed a bunch and just got caught up. Can't wait to see the other kids when they hit the ground!


----------



## Sea To Summit (Jun 3, 2019)

Sorry I haven't had a chance to write a good update for a few days. We're still here and waiting on Snickers and Rapunzel!

First thing, I could have their Day 145s incorrect, I based those numbers on the first day that I saw each girl willingly stand for the buck and be bred multiple times. If they didn't take on those days, then that would explain why my timing is a bit off. Hershey kidded on what I figured was day 152, which is possible, but I think it's more likely she probably didn't take on the day I figured she was bred. The buck was in with them for over a month, but all the action really took place in the first two weeks he was in there then he didn't care much about the girls anymore. So realistically there's probably about two weeks of play in those numbers... so all I can say is the others will definitely be soon!

Now story time, I had Snickers in the shed Saturday morning since she was the one I was still most suspicious of. That morning Hershey had soft ligaments and Rapunzel's were still semi-firm. I went back out with my boyfriend to visit them around 2pm and as I was opening the shed to check on Snickers, he made a comment about how big Hershey's udder was. I guess I hadn't really noticed in the morning, or could it have finished filling in those sixish hours I was away from them?

Anyway, I walked in the pen to check on Hershey and I could see she had a long string of white discharge hanging from her, and her ligaments were 100% gone! Not even questionable gone, but definitely gone. I told my boyfriend she was going to kid within 24 hours and he gave me that look like "haven't you been saying soon for days now?" So we switched Snickers out for Hershey.

We decided to sit in the shed with her for a bit, so we pulled up some buckets to sit and started giving Hershey some snacks. My boyfriend handed her an animal cracker which she promptly ate, then she flat out screamed in his face. He was taken aback, but I just smiled. That sort of looked like a contraction with that scream! Sure enough, not 5 minutes after we brought her into the shed, we had hooves. It was almost like she was waiting for us to start kidding.

She pushed for about 20 minutes, making progress the whole time but it seemed slow going for her. At one point she got up and laid down right on my boyfriend's feet, lol. There was a food bucket within reach that had Snicker's unfinished morning grain in it, and sure enough Hershey stretched out as far as should could while she was laying there in labor to knock that bucket over and start eating. Kid half hanging out of her, she's screaming into a bucket, and chewing away being pushes. What a goofy goat! Do they ever stop acting like they're starving?

She finished off the grain, got up, then kerplunked down right onto my feet. By that time she had both front legs and his nose out, so I gave the baby a gentle tug when she pushed and he was instantly free. Everything went smoothly, and I'm glad I got to be there with Hershey again.l for her second kidding. Hopefully things go just as smooth for the other two... and hopefully they try to wait for me like Hershey did!

The kid is bouncing around in the big pen with all of the big girls now. Everyone is getting along great. Snickers has had to tell him several times that she isn't his mama, but aside from that they're all content and friendly with the baby. I see the buckling is favoring one aide of mom's udder, but that just means I've been getting to milk out some emergency colostrum from the other side.

As of this morning, Snickers -still- has squishy ligaments, and Rapunzel still has semi-firm but kinda softish ligaments. In other words, mostly unchanged over the two weeks. They still have filled tight udders though so I'll be watching closely. Any time now girls!

Also, I'm now officially 4 for 4 when it comes to brown-eyed baby boys. Funny since I've only ever had blue-eyed goats so while I know there's a chance of brown-eyed kids, what are the chances of being 4 for 4 with all brown-eyed boys. Oh my luck!

Here are a couple pictures from my phone, the first one is of course the new baby, and the second one is of Hershey telling me that she's already tired of his nonsense. He jumps and climbs on all of them!





  








20190630_094219




__
Sea To Summit


__
Jul 2, 2019












  








20190630_094226




__
Sea To Summit


__
Jul 2, 2019


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

:hubbahubba: He is so beautifully and evenly marked. Draws the eye towards his handsome self.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

He is going to grow into a very handsome buck!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Super cute little guy! Silly goat! I always hear that a lot stop eating before kidding. I have only had that happen maybe 4 or 5 times, lol. Most the time it is. Push *Munch, munch, munch* PUSH *Crunch, crunch* Push *Plop*

"Wow, what is this thing?!"
"Oh, who cares! ma, where is my grain!" 
Silly little goats. Never fail to make one laugh!


----------



## Sea To Summit (Jun 3, 2019)

I put Rapunzel in the shed today since she had no ligaments, and sure enough four hours later (while we were out, of course...) we have another baby!

I don't have pictures yet, we're rushing around trying to get a water softener/well tank/nuetralizer tank and a bunch of other stuff installed in the house so I didn't get to visit with them super long but...

It's another boy! A single, buckskin, brown-eyed boy... make that 5 for 5 on the brown-eyed boys. That's just the kind of luck I must have. I think this might be my first polled kid though, dad was polled and mom disbudded. Hershey's kid had obvious horn nubs as soon as he was born. This little guy (pretty sure he's much tinier then Hershey's kid) has a super smooth head with not a knob in sight. Cute! I'll share some pics when I go back out this evening, but he looks very similar to Hershey's buckling. He does have just a couple white hairs on his forehead, just like his mama!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations! Polled sounds good.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Woohoo! Congrats! Sorry it was another boy, and brown eyes  Polled is great though! If he has no swirls of fur on his head where horns would be he is probably polled. Sounds like a cutie!


----------



## Sea To Summit (Jun 3, 2019)

Time for a picture update!

This was Rapunzel's little buckling the day he was born:




  








20190705_192425




__
Sea To Summit


__
Jul 9, 2019


__
 2







And here he is now, he looks like a twin to Hershey's little buckling! It's hard to believe they're from different mamas. They've been getting along great though!:




  








20190708_175741




__
Sea To Summit


__
Jul 9, 2019








And here's Snickers... the wide load lady we're still waiting on! She had super squishy ligaments yesterday, and I couldn't find them at all this morning. Maybe today is the day! I'm still guessing two babies but she is pretty wide.... hopefully there are girls in there!:





  








20190708_182951




__
Sea To Summit


__
Jul 9, 2019












  








20190708_183144




__
Sea To Summit


__
Jul 9, 2019


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Gorgeous babies!


----------



## Sea To Summit (Jun 3, 2019)

Snickers finally gave up those babies! She had a cou clair mini-me first... another boy! Followed by a black girl with a tiny white spot on her head. Well it took six boys first, but I finally got my first doeling! Both seem to be polled, and these two are my first blue eyed babies! Everything has been brown eyed boys up to this point but Snickers finally broke the curse! She's a champ. This was her third kidding but that buckling came out butt first. I didn't need to help at all though, she managed to have him out with 15-20 minutes of starting to push. After that, the girl was easy!

And with that, kidding is done here for the year!





  








20190710_003231




__
Sea To Summit


__
Jul 10, 2019


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Twins from different mothers are handsome fellows.
Congratulations on Snickers' two. You have goat math down pat, now.
Broke the ice on doelings, wishing you many more.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------

